# What's a good cheap SSD 1TB?



## Hunter123 (Dec 17, 2017)

Anyone have any experience using the Seagate SSD drives? They certainly are a much better price than the Samsungs.


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 17, 2017)

I use this guide.
https://www.hardware-revolution.com/best-sdd-solid-state-drive-holidays-2017/

I stick with Samsung Evo or Crucial. If it is for a boot drive I would get the Samsung Pro. Better for more write cycles and 10 year warranty.


----------



## Vdub (Jan 8, 2018)

Yea i definitely only use samsung now days. I have a 960 pro as the boot drive, a 1tb 960 evo for all my software and plugins, and 2 1tb 850 evos for my libraries. The speed, and piece of mind is priceless. You can get the seagate now if you want, and get the samsungs later down the road. But better price doesn't necessarily mean reliable. And i've had a seagate crash, never had a samsung crash.


----------



## ptram (Jan 8, 2018)

Crucial are quite inexpensive, and despite not appearing the fastest they are absolutely fast. Life endurance should be longer than Samsung’s, despite the shorter warranty (but correct me if I’m confusing).

Paolo


----------

